# INNOVA-Large Breed Puppy Dry Food?



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I use it and my dogs love it.... They are on the regular dog food tho ...not puppy.


----------



## Gussie (Feb 15, 2008)

We use it - swicthed from his breeders food...he loves it. Still on it at 5 months - pretty sure will stay with the adult formula when the time comes (probably at 6 months).
It is on the pricey side - may add $5-10 a month.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I use it and my dogs love it.... They are on the regular dog food tho ...not puppy.


Do you use the regular or large breed??? Looking at the nutritional analysis, I like the large breed better.... 26 % protein, but lower phosphorous and calcium than the adult. Also fewer calories.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I wanted to try the Large Breed Innova for Pippa but all formulas of the Large Breed are preserved with citric acid which has been proven to increase the risk of bloat. The regular Innova adult doesn't contain citric acid but the calorie count is too high for us.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The great dane lady has a very good article on bloat/ torsion. Very worthwhile reading. http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/bloat_and_torsion_is_nutrition_a_factor.htm and http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/on_my_soap_box_purdue_bloat_study.htm


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I use Innova large breed adult for one of my dogs and he thrives on it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Do you use the regular or large breed??? Looking at the nutritional analysis, I like the large breed better.... 26 % protein, but lower phosphorous and calcium than the adult. Also fewer calories.


I meant that they are on the adult Lg breed adult not Puppy....


----------



## Turbo22 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you for all your comments.  I think I'll try it and see how she likes it~


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Jun 18, 2008)

I use innova large breed puppy dry food [the purple bag] for simba. He is now 13 weeks old, and he loves it. We weaned him off of the eukanuba medium breed puppy dry food that the breeder used to feed him. I feed him around 2/3 cup to 1 cup every meal , and 3 meals a day. I have no idea if that is the right amount or not, but his weight seems perfectly normal.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

I used Innova large breed puppy food for Tucker and he loved it. Although to be truthful, he will devour anything in 2 minutes flat. Tucker is now on the large breed adult Innova.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

buckeyegoldenmom said:


> I used Innova large breed puppy food for Tucker and he loved it. Although to be truthful, he will devour anything in 2 minutes flat. Tucker is now on the large breed adult Innova.


I've been using this for our golden girls too. Although labeled as large breed, if you analyze the ingredients and nutritional breakdown, it is really a very good adult maintenance food.... for all sizes. It's calorie content is MUCH more moderate than just the Innova adult too, which is a huge plus for us.


----------



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

Where can I find Innova dog food? I looked on Petmart's website and Petco's site and they don't seem to carry it. Is it only available online or does a store carry it. I'd prefer to buy it at a store, since I need it really soon. 
I am picking up our new puppy this week and we're getting everything ready for him. I have researched Innova and am very please with it's wholesome ingredient (except the semi-low meat precentage). 
Our 9 year old Golden is on Hill's prescription ID food for his gastrointestinal problems (...guess it comes w/ age, poor guy).


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This is from the Innova website. You can put in your info and it should tell you where you can buy close to you....http://www.naturapet.com/where-to-buy/


----------



## Turbo22 (Jun 16, 2008)

It seems I was able to find a lot of the hard to find dog foods that Petsmart/Petco don't sell at individually owned pets stores and feed stores.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I now have mine on the Evo and they are doing great on it.


----------

